# NFLNET and the cable problem



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

I subscribe to digital cable just for ESPNU and NFLNET...I turn on Total Access an hour ago and see a ticker saying that the live games will not be shown here because the cable company will not show them...it is 10:00 the night before a holiday so I cant switch service providers, not likely to be able to before Saturdays game either...I saw NFLNET in the channel line up and thought all was well, but boy was I wrong...

I called the 24 hour emergency-only help line for cable and politely stated my case (I totally understand that the phone CSR is not the one responsible for the mess) I was told flat out that Insight just wants to save their customers money: I fired back with "what about us customers that have digicable just for NFLNET?" i also asked why they couldnt just make it a premium channel so I didnt have to get the whole friggen digital tier...I was basically told that nothing would be done and the games would not show unless hell gets really cold...

NFLNET has games...my cable has NFL net, no games == BAIT AND SWITCH!

(I want to switch to E* but there are a lot of other circumstances...don't ask...)


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

It getsworse...this morning thw PQ and audio quality on NFLNET SUCK...like a web stream with 20k audio...is this insight retaliating against NFLNET?


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Am I understanding this right? 

NFL Net has 2 channels, one that show everything but games, and one that shows the games (and is obviously more costly to be carried)?

I think that the NFL is wrong to charge extra to see the games, since that is (in my opinion) why they moved the games to their own network. Also, your cable company is soooo wrong to decide what you want to see, and what you want to pay for.

You are buying digital cable (or DBS) because you WANT to get more. Furthermore, EVERYONE knew these games were coming to the NFLN months ago. 

I see a lawsuit in Insights future.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

jimbo09 said:


> I see a lawsuit in Insights future.


If the game is infact blacked out, I plan to call insight tomorow and demand a full refund for this months service...Promising a good (NFL Games) and leading customers to belive that they would be carried (having NFLN on the system without specifying that the games were not on) is textbook bait and switch!

Shame on Insight, the NFL, and any other entity involved!


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Exactly, it is widely reported that NFLN was going down. No cable company was making space for NFLN when it was nothing but interview shows and highlights. Having games made it a "must carry" channel for sports fans.

Both the NFL and the cable companies know that those 8 games are the only reason to carry NFLN. 

Those games and NFL replay are the only times I'll ever watch NFLN.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

jimbo09 said:


> Exactly, it is widely reported that NFLN was going down. No cable company was making space for NFLN when it was nothing but interview shows and highlights. Having games made it a "must carry" channel for sports fans.
> 
> Both the NFL and the cable companies know that those 8 games are the only reason to carry NFLN.
> 
> Those games and NFL replay are the only times I'll ever watch NFLN.


The thing is Insight DOES carry it! they carry all the goofy interview shows, replays and suff, but NONE of the live games, they didnt tell us that there would be lo live games, I found out when I tuned into NFLN on Wed at 10:00 PM, called them and demanded carriage of the games because that is what I aws paying for the sports tier for, they said tough toenails, it would cost too much, yet Dish provides NFLN and the games for the $29/Mo pack

I dont buy this cost thing for one second, you tell me they can justify adding the tennis channel, golf channel and 2 (yes 2) 24x7 horse racing channels, not to mention adding PBSSprout to basic digital, renegotiating OLN/VS for the NHL deal and more, but not the NFL?

I understand not everyone wants this, so why not just make it ala-carte, if I could pay their per sub cost+$1 for NFLN I would because it is far cheaper than digital tier.


----------



## tbackus (Nov 21, 2006)

A friend of mine had the same problem with Sunflower Cable (I think their parents company is insight, but I could be wrong), in Lawrence, KS. It some stupid BS. Cable companies and NFL network need to figure this out NOW!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This was mentioned on PTI (Pardon the Interruption) on ESPN last week... Tony Kornheiser said he couldn't watch the NFL game last week because his cable company has the channel but not those games... so it is making some semi-national news I would think.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

I have been busy for a while so this responce is a little delayed.

My cable company added it, suddenly they call us and say "we are proud to feature the NFLNet games!" they had the audacity do so "at no extra charge" after telling us for weeks that the NFL wanted millions, our bills would go up by $5-15/mo and so on...what a load of **** the CATV companies are pulling!!


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice, now you can see the Vikings @ Packers game on Thursday.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

jimbo09 said:


> Nice, now you can see the Vikings @ Packers game on Thursday.


Go Packers!


----------



## gbcps12 (Jul 22, 2007)

Last weak nflnet had the wild card games from January 07. At least that was what was suposed to be on. Three of the games were playoff games. The Eagle game between the Eagles and the Giants wasn't the play off game it was the October game. What I would like to know is why? Is the a bitter Giant fan running what games are shown?:nono2: :nono2:


----------



## Diesel69116 (Mar 1, 2007)

how bad is this for anyone still checking this board from the cable TV side. My heart goes out to you guys but to quote Seth Palansky from NFL Network in this news article, it doesnt look good. He is basically telling the cable continium to go out and get satellite!

''We are not optimistic and think consumers should consider their options of AT&T U-verse, DirecTV and Dish Network. We are part of their basic, most affordable packages, with no added costs. This is the time of year that the best offers are in the marketplace to switch,'' said Seth Palansky, an NFL Network spokesman. ''Time Warner doesn't think NFL football is important enough programming to offer to its customers. Fifty-two preseason games, 34 in HD in August apparently doesn't cut it compared to hunting , poker shows."

http://www.ohio.com/sports/8887907.html?page=1


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

My father, who refuses to ever change anything, said he will leave his Cable if the NFL Network and games are not shown this year on Cox Comm


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> how bad is this for anyone still checking this board from the cable TV side.


Not bad at all. I hardly watched the NFL Network in the 2 years I had DirecTV and after 18 months with Time Warner I have yet to miss the channel and don't really care if we ever see it. Watching the Bills in HD during the regular season means more to me then watching 34 meaningless preseason games in HD. DirecTV doesn't carry my local CBS affiliate in HD, because of their spat with LIN Broadcasting, and besides Bills and the rest of the AFC football, I DVR about 15 primetime series on CBS. So for me CBS HD >NFL Network anyday.

And yes, I do support Time Warner not putting it in a basic tier, it should require a subscription to digital cable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

On the other hand, there are those of us who would have withdrawal symptoms if we lost NFL Network.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Never understood what's on there that's so cool. A bunch of preseason games and a handful on regular season games, woop-ie. I like the old NFL Films presentations, but I've seen most of that stuff when it was on ESPN before NFL Network existed. I can only watch the same Super Bowl VIII highlights so many times, I can only watch The Refrigerator score that touchdown so many times, the immaculate reception only so many times, Music City Miracle..show me that one 24/7  IMO, the NFl Network is no different than NBA TV. League News/Coverage, Vintage programming and a few live games. The NFL Network’s content, just like NBA TV doesn’t warrant it being placed in a main tier.

I'm more excited about getting MyNetwork TV in HD tomorrow for Damages, then I would be if I got the NFL Network.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

There is a lot more there than you're probably aware of, Steve. The flagship show "NFL Total Access" has aired every evening since the beginning, but there has been a lot of new stuff added over the last year or so. The 90-minute highlight show "Gameday" that airs on Sunday night has highlights of every game, with more detail than you'll see elsewhere, including ESPN.

I also like the NFL Replay games that are shown during the week - condensed 90-minute versions the top 5 games each. During the offseason they focus on stuff like the draft, but they also replay all of the "Replay" games week-by-week - it's kind of like re-living the season. 

And while the preseason may not seem like a big deal to some people, to diehard football fans like myself it means a lot to be able to see every game, with most of them in HD. It's kind of like an all-you-can-eat buffet. And, of course, there are the 8 late-season games on Thursday and Saturday nights.

BTW, what's this about "Damages" in HD?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I learned awhile back not to rely on cable for the things I want and the NFL is high on that list.


----------

